# Pot size does matter



## Blackie54 (Jun 18, 2014)

In the one picture are 3 different size plants. Each in different size pots,an feed the exact same mild. So the pot side does matter right. But in the veg. garden the plants are in regular top soil and are the picture of health, short an fat,just like I like my ladies. ( women). 

View attachment 100_2607.jpg


View attachment 100_2608.jpg


View attachment 100_2609.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Where is the pic?


----------



## MR1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking nice back there Blackie.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2014)

Pot size doesn't matter as much as you think.... Nice looking plants.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 18, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Pot size doesn't matter as much as you think.... Nice looking plants.



you're an exception to the rule   

but yeah, IME outdoors and/or organic, pot size makes a huge difference.

nice looking plants


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2014)

i dis agree some what look at my od grow their is a difference but its not as much as u think imo


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 18, 2014)

I think a big difference is in the maintanence/attention they'll require.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah ur right ston but for a outdoor grow depending on start time id go no less then a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Blackie54 (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe this smoke will be sweet being planted between Strawberries an Watermelon.First picture in main post.


----------



## Blackie54 (Jun 18, 2014)

In my first post I told everybody I used M.G. I have I guess Spence they started making it. An I am not bragging, but I can plant sh_t, an it will come up roses


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 18, 2014)

I have grown in everything from 4" pots (yes, to full maturity), 5 gallon buckets, 2 gallon buckets and I'm currently doing a grow in troughs with up to 10 plants in a single 7 gallon trough.

Through all these, I have seen very little difference int he end result in either potency or yield.

Check out this pic. I have some plants left over that I never got around to transplanting from their 4" cloning pots. I just set the pot in the trough and never did any more. They are not doing quite as well as the plants with more soil but.... this is pretty extreme. There's virtually nothing there but a root ball. LOL Still, the plant is not all that much smaller than the plant next to it that has plenty of dirt.

I abuse my poor plants, sometimes. LOL 

View attachment troughs061314-6.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2014)

nice hacker lol


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 18, 2014)

I was almost embarrassed to post that. LOL

There are 4 or 5 of those in the garden. I am doing an overcrowding experiment. LOL About 40 plants in a 4x4 room. So far, the plants are not much different than when I grow with 16, 2 gallon buckets in this same room. I think hydroponics proves that pot doesn't need dirt to grow. It needs a big root structure and sufficient nutrients. My trough experiment is going rather well. 5, 7 gallon troughs with 4 plants in one, 6 in another, 8 in another, 12 in another and about 15 in the last. I have seen very little difference in them all. There has been some down side but overall it's an amazing space saver. Still, pots, troughs, buckets or whatever, I always get just about the same yield, 1 pound. Almost to the gram, every time. LOL I always thought that was pretty a pretty strange coincidence. About 6 weeks until harvest. We'll see, this time.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2014)

lol id put some more dirt in that pot if ur gonna leave it in their and id trim that bottom growth off


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Hackerman when i first started growing i grew 2 plants one topped with 4 colas and the other left ala natural with one cola...they weighed exactly the same. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 18, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> yeah ur right ston but for a outdoor grow depending on start time id go no less then a 5 gallon bucket



Yeah, totally agree with that too. Depending on when they start and how long to veg before flower is a big difference too. But started at the same time, only real difference I'd bet would be the watering/feeding schedules


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2014)

yes ur right the watering is different in my 5 gal then the totes i hat to do them more often and only see a lil difference in the totes being a lil wider but then again they are in a lil bit beter location so idk


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

I grow in nothing bigger than One Gallon pots and have even done a couple grows from start to finish in red Solo cups. Ran 8 lolipop clones in 8 Solo cups and grew some pretty big colas in those tiny cups.  So imho pot size doesn't matter as much as some think.  When I harvest the One Gallon pots are pretty much nothing but a root ball. It looks like the roots consumed the soil.  Do I think it's a little easier and more convenient to grow in larger pots? Hell Yeah, the Single Biggest drawback to growing in smaller pots and containers is how often you need to water and feed. It is a hug PITA and when doing the Solo cups I had to put 4 cups each into square containers and water till there was about a half inch of run off in the bottom. This way they would suck it up as they needed it and get me through to the next watering. I remember watering 3 times a day for a while. It sucked but the yield and potency where good.    Just not worth the headaches, so I won't be going smaller than One Gallon again.


----------



## drosmoke502 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking good back there fam


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the real only difference is babysitting them, yes. I got too busy of a life, so I like bigger buckets for less frequent feeding. I go in the bloom the most, that's every 3-4 days. Veg is once a week depending on where things are at.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jun 21, 2014)

Don't let them fool you my experience with things size does matter.:giggle:


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 21, 2014)

Well..... coming from a hooker. LMAO


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2014)

hahaha lol


----------

